# Hudson Valley GSD Breeder



## stlcards2525 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on this breeder from Hudson Valley, NY: German Shepherd Puppies Hudson Valley NY | Top New York GSD Breeder | German Shepherds for Sale

I am looking for a GSD for a family pet (no show or other competition aspirations) and this site looks like a great option. I was just wondering if anyone has additional information on the breeder or perhaps information on dogs from previous litters.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you read up on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/ that's where we make most of our mistakes.

Geez, I have a ton of my facebook friends that have 'liked' them.... so if that means anything.... 

More of a point though of blending YOUR background, experience and needs with their breeding program. So make sure you really know what you are talking about and asking for (honestly) so the best puppy will be chosen for you.


----------

